# Grand Turismo Picture Thread



## Defined Reflections

Here some pictures of my favorite cars at the moment and specs

First one is a audi r8 v10
Its just under 900bhp and tops out at 230mph,i set the gearing so it would pull a bit more,i have got it to 260mph while drafting a veyron,the veryron driver was not happy
It handles so much better than a veyron and it will turn in nicely so this is my favorite at the moment :thumb:

























Next is my GTR black mask

Its about 820bhp tops out at 198 mph,it handles superb:thumb:


































Next is the veyron nearly 1200bhp and its good for 250mph,but it lacks handling and it does not turn in well at all,its nickname is the flying bogey










Then being a ford fan i have a ford gt running 820bhp,this will do about 205mph but its very twitchy


































The next one is a seven with a fireblade engine 220bhp quite slow but handles realy well,ideal for small tight tracks like london and rome

















I also have a nice dodge with 850bhp


----------



## ant_s

some nice cars there mate, and love the way you describe them like real cars, have yet to play on it (a xmas pressie) but it sounds as though its good, with different cars having different charactoristics (sp)


----------



## zetec_paul

Some nice cars you have there how many hours you been playing the game.


----------



## S-X-I

BMW M3 GTS


----------



## Racer

Well...i have to buy PS3 this xmas for...my kid


----------



## Serious

he / she / you will love it. ho ho ho.


----------



## S-X-I

BMW M3 GTS (Top Gear Test Track)


----------



## absolute

a nice long drift in the m5









like butter wouldn't melt, r34 v spec ii, carbon bonnet









elise with kit, looks better than real









my gf taking off in lancer evo 3









what an apt setting, evo 6 rs









skyline again, big wing but it does have 800bhp

by the way lads, if you search gt5 pics on facebook, there's a competition to win a wheel, i've entered.


----------



## Rew

A few of my recent additions.

My TM EVO with Titanium exhaust and my little bus


----------



## Brazo

Race modded EK9
































































Racing in Toykeo



















Toyota concept on the High speed ring










The mighty Lotus Carlton





































Rally ****










Old timers race ZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Defined Reflections

I had the carlton,i fully tuned and it was dissapointing so i sold it


----------



## Brazo

Fully modded or fully tuned? Mines modded and I've tuned it and it runs ace, obviously not as sharp as a Merc AMG SLS but then its an old timer


----------



## rushy

A few of mine.....


----------



## mk2glenn

@rushy: You obviously don't like white cars...


----------



## Elliott19864

How do you copy them like that onto here?


----------



## rushy

mk2glenn said:


> @rushy: You obviously don't like white cars...


LOL, there not all like that honestly.



CupraElliott said:


> How do you copy them like that onto here?


In the "In Game" photo menu, export to xmb photo menu (Consoles photo menu) then to memory stick then on to pc. You can also do it through your home network, but I couldn't tell you how to do that?


----------



## Rew

Major power slide


----------



## domino

gesus that mx5 pic looks unreal

no wonder it took this long to come out

i gotta start taking some pics too, good idea for a thread

but i cant see the bugatti in my dealership menu, or am i missing something???


----------



## Elliott19864

You win the veyron.


----------



## Aero

A few of my photos


----------



## pooma

Last weeks topgear test track Challenger










And the lightweight race, my little coupen doing sideways


----------



## giblet

Holy **** some of those shots look like real photos to me


----------



## Clark @ PB

At what stage do you win the veyron?


----------



## rushy

Clark @ PB said:


> At what stage do you win the veyron?


Its fast mate, but a dog in the corners. The one to look out for is the Mazda Furai Concept'08, it only tunes to something like 560bhp but it only weighs about 650 kg. (Level 6 B Spec : NR-A Roadster Cup.)

B License Gold: TommyKaira ZZ-S '00 (S)
B License Silver: Daihatsu OFC-1 Concept '07 (P)
B License Bronze: Mazda Demio Sport '03 (S)

A License Gold: Isuzu 4200R '89 Concept (P)
A License Silver: Mazda Atenza Concept '01 (S)
A License Bronze: Nissan mm-R Cup Car '01 (S)

IC License Gold: Nissan GT-R Concept (Tokyo Motor Show 2001) (S)
IC License Silver: Autobacs Garaiya '02 (S)
IC License Bronze: Acura DN-X Concept '02 (S)

IB License Gold: Honda S800 RSC Race Car '68 (S)
IB License Silver: Mitsubishi HSR-II Concept '89 (S)
IB License Bronze: Mazda Eunos Roadster J-LIMITED (NA) '91 (P)

IA License Gold: Ford GT (No Stripe) '05 (S)
IA License Silver: Land Rover Range Stormer Concept '04 (S)
IA License Bronze: Dodge RAM 1500 LARAMIE Hemi Quad Cab '04 (S)

S License Gold: Nissan GT-R Spec-V (GT Academy Version) '09 (P)
S License Silver: Mazda MX-Crossport Concept '05 (S)
S License Bronze: Opera Honda S2000 '04 (S)

-----------------------------------------------------
Special Events
Karting Gran Turismo Easy: Horn No 138
Karting Gran Turismo Intermediate: Paint Color
Karting Gran Turismo Advanced: Paint Color

Jeff Gordon NASCAR School Easy: The oval at Indianapolis and Daytona are available in Arcade Mode and Training.
Jeff Gordon NASCAR School Intermediate: None
Jeff Gordon NASCAR School Advanced: None
Jeff Gordon NASCAR School Gold: NASCAR
Jeff Gordon NASCAR School Silver: Modern Muscle Car
Jeff Gordon NASCAR School Bronze: Classic Muscle Car

Top Gear Test Track Easy: You can find the track Top Gear Test Track in arcade mode and drive.
Top Gear Test Track Intermediate: Lotus Elise Type 72 '01 (S)
Top Gear Test Track Advanced: Jaguar XFR '10 (S)

-Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Easy Gold: Winter Ahrweiler In Photomode
-Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Easy Silver: fortified walls of Ahrweiler In Photomode
-Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Easy Bronze: Ahrweiler Street In Photomode
-Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Intermediate Gold: Nürburgring 24hrs available in Config arcade and endurance training
-Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Intermediate Silver: Nürburgring available in Config 4h endurance training and arcade
-Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Intermediate Bronze: Nurburgring Nordschleife in arcade and training available

Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Advanced Gold: Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG '10 (P)
Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Advanced Silver: Mercedes-Benz C 63 AMG '08 (P)
Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Advanced Bronze: Mercedes-Benz A 160 Avangarde '98 (S)
Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Expert Gold: Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren '03 (S)
Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Expert Silver: Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG (R230) '04 (S)
Flight Academy Mercedes-Benz AMG Expert Bronze: Mercedes-Benz SLK 230 Kompressor '98 (S)

Rally Gran Turismo Easy: Roadgoing Rally Car
Rally Gran Turismo Intermediate: WRC Style Rally Car
Rally Gran Turismo Advanced: Historic Rally Car

Grand Tour
After 2 events: Photo Location - Siena, Piazza del Campo In Photomode
After 3 events: Photo Location - Main Square of San Gimignano In Photomode
After 4 events: Photo Location - Abbey of San Galgano In Photomode

Sebastien Loeb Rally Challenge Gold: Citroën C4 WRC '08 (P)
Sebastien Loeb Rally Challenge Silver: Citroën C4 Coupe 2.0 VTS '05 (P)
Sebastien Loeb Rally Challenge Bronze: Citroën C3 1.6 '02 (S)

Red Bull X1 Challenge (unlocked at level 30) Bronze: Red Bull X1 Prototype '10 (P)

----------------------------------------------------

A-Spec Beginner
Sunday Cup: Toyota Vitz U euro Sport Edition'00 (S)
FF Cup: Honda Honda Civic SiR-II (EG) '91 (S)
FR challenge: Toyota FT-86 Concept '09 (P)
European Classic Car Championship: Volkswagen Kubelwagen typ82 '44 (P)
World Classic Car Series: Subaru 360 '58 (S)
Light Weight K Cup: Suzuki Wagon R RR '98 (S)
Vitz race: Toyota Prius G Touring Selection (J) '03 (S)
World Compact: Hommell Berlinette R/S Coupe '99 (S)
Japanese Classics: Honda Z ACT '78 (S)
Beginner events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 5

A-Spec Amateur
Clubman Cup: Honda Mugen Motul Civic Si Race '87 (S)
European Hot Hatch Championship: Volkswagen Lupo GTI Cup Car (J) '03 (S)
NR-A Roadster Cup: Mazda KUSABI CONCEPT '03 (S)
Sport Truck Race: Daihatsu Midget II D type '98 (S)
Japanese 90's Challenge: Nissan SILEIGHTY '98 (S)
Tous France Championship: Citroën 2 CV Type A '54 (S)
Festival Italia: Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA 1600 '65 (S)
Classic Muscle Car Championship: Buick Special '62 (S)
Supercar Nostalgia Cup: Dome Zero Concept '78 (S)
Amateur events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 9

A-Spec Professional
Mini Challenge: Mini Cooper 1,3i '98 (S)
Muscle Car Championship: Dodge Challenger SRT8 '08 (P)
Supercar Festival: Maserati Gran Turismo S '08 (P)
la Festa Cavillino: Ferrari California '08 (P)
Pickup Truck Challenge: Daihatsu Midget (S)
British Lightweight: Triumph Spitfire 1500 '74 (S)
Lamborghini Exclusive: Lamborghini Countach LP400 '74 (S)
GT World Championship: Bugatti Veyron 16.4 '09 (S)
Lupo GTi Cup: Volkswagen Lupo 1,4 '02 (S)
Sports Car Cup 80's Festival: Toyota Celica XX 2800GT '81 (S)
Professional events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 12

A-Spec Expert
Tuning Car Grand Prix: HPA Motorsport Stage II R32 (S)
Schwarzwald League A: Opel Speedster Turbo '00 (S)
Historic Racing Car Cup: Lancia STRATOS Rally Car '77 (S)
Trofeo Gallardo: Lancia Delta S4 Rally Car '85 (S)
MR Sports Cup: Cizeta V16T '94 (S)
Turbo Race: Mitsubishi Lancer EX 1800GSR IC Turbo '83 (S)
Japanese Championship: Gran Turismo 350Z RS (P)
Gran Turismo All Stars: AMUSE Carbon R (R34) '04 (S)
Polyphony Digital Cup: Nissan 350Z Gran Turismo 4 Ltd (Z33) '05 (S)
Expert events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 17

A-Spec Extreme
NASCAR Series: Pontiac Tempest Le Mans GTO (S)
Schwarzwald League B: Audi Pikes Peak Quattro Concept '03 (S)
Like The Wind: Minolta 88C-V '89 (S)
Super GT Series: Calsonic Skyline GT-R race car '93 (S)
DTM Series: BMW 2002 Turbo '73 (S)
Dream Car Championship: Ford GT LM Race Car Spec II (S)
American Championship : Jay Leno Tank Car '03 (S)
European Championship: Audi Le Mans quattro '03 (S)
Formula GT Series: Caterham Fireblade (S)
Extreme events complete: Gift car ticket level 21

Endurance(Level Based Unlocking)
Level 25 : Grand Valley 300km: Honda HSC '03 (S)
Level 26 : Roadster 4 hours: Mazda 110S '68 (S)
Level 27 : Laguna Seca 200 miles: Infinity Coupe Concept '06 (P)
Level 28 : Indianapolis 500 miles: XJ13 Race Car '66 (P)
Level 30 : Suzuka 1000km: Nissan GT-R Concept LM race car (S)
Level 32 : Nurburgring 4h: Audi R8 LMS Race Car '09 (S)
Level 33 : Tsukuba 9h: HKS CT230R '08 (P)
Level 35 : Le Mans 24h
Level 40 : Nurburgring 24h

----------------------------------------------------

B-Spec Beginner
Sunday Cup: Toyota Yaris U Euro Sport Edition (J) '00 (S)
FF Cup: Honda Civic TYPE R (EK) '97 (P)
FR challenge: Toyota FT-86 G Concept'10 SPORTS (P)
European Classic Car Championship: Fiat 500 F '65 (S)
World Classic Car Series: Volkswagen Beetle 1100 Standard (Type-11) '49 (S)
Light weight cup: Daihatsu Move SR-XX 4WD'97 (S)
Vitz race: Toyota Prius G '09 (P)
World Compact Car Race: Autobianchi A112 Abarth '79 (S)
Japanese Classics: Isuzu 117 Coupe '68 (S)
Beginner events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 5

B-Spec Amateur
Clubman Cup: TRD Celica TRD Sports M (ZZT231) '00 (S)
European Hot Hatch Championship: Volkswagen Lupo Cup Car '00 (S)
NR-A Roadster Cup: Mazda Furai Concept'08 (S)
Sport Truck Raceaihatsu Midget II D type '98 (S)
Japanese 90's Challenge: Mazda 323F '93 (S)
Classic Muscle Car Championship: Shelby AC Cobra 427 '66 (P)
Festival Italia: Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint Spéciale '63 (S)
Supercar Nostalgia Cup: DMC DeLorean S2 '04 (S)
Tous France : Alpine A110 1600 '73 (S)
Amateur events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 9

B-Spec Professional
Mini Challenge: MARCOS Mini Marcos'70 (S)
Muscle Car Championship: Ford Mustang GT '05 (S)
Supercar Festival: Hyundai Clix Concept '01 (S)
Lupo GTI Cup: Volkswagen Lupo GTI '01 (S)
Japanese 80's Festival: Isuzu PIAZZA XE '81 (S)
la Festa Cavillino: Ferrari F40 '92 (P)
British Lightweight: Lotus Elan S1 '62 (S)
Lamborghini Exclusive: Lamborghini Countach 25th Anniversary '88 (S)
GT World Championship: Pagani Zonda R '09 (P)
Professional events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 12

B-Spec Expert
Tuning Car Grand Prix: AEM Honda S2000 (P)
Schwarzwald League A: Opel Speedster '00 (S)
Historic Racing Car Cup: Alfa Romeo GIULIA TZ2 carrozzata da ZAGATO CN.AR750106 '65 (P)
Trofeo Gallardo: Lancia Stratos '73 (S)
MR Sports Cup: Cadillac CIEN Concept '02 (S)
Turbo Race: Honda City Turbo II '83 (S)
Japanese Championship: Opera Performance 350Z (S)
Gran Turismo All Stars: NISMO 380RS Super Leggera (P)
Polyphony Digital Cup: Gran Turismo Skyline GT-R '01 (S)
Expert events complete: Gift Car Ticket Level 17

B-Spec Extreme
Schwarzwald League B: Nuvolari Quattro '03 (S)
Like The Wind - Toyota 7 Race Car '70 (S)
B-Spec NASCAR Extreme - '67 Mercury Cougar XR-7 (S)
European Championship : BMW Concept 1 Series tii '07 (P)
Super GT - Toyota Castrol TOM's Supra '97 (P)
German Touring Car Championship - Audi Quattro '82 (S)
American Championship - Chevrolet SSR '03 (S)
Formula Gran Turismo Championship: Suzuki GSX-R/4 Concept '01 (S)
Dream Car Championship : GT by Citroen Race Car (P)
Extreme events complete: Gift car ticket level 21

Endurance(Level Based Unlocking)
Level 25 : Grand Valley 300km: Honda DUALNOTE Concept '01 (S)
Level 26 : Roadster 4 hours: Mazda 110S (L10A) '67 (S)
Level 27 : Laguna Seca 200 miles: Camaro IROC-Z Concept '88 (S)
Level 28 : Indianapolis 500 miles Level 28: Ford GT40 Race Car '69 (S)
Level 30 : Suzuka 1000km: Nissan Fairlady Z-Concept LM Race Car (S)
Level 32 : Nurburgring 4h: Lexus IS F Racing Concept '08 (P)
Level 33 : Tsukuba 9h
Level 35 : Le Mans 24h
Level 40 : Nurburgring 24h


----------



## Rew

Some more. Tried to go for a more realistic look on some of them again.














































Oh, and some steady evening cruising shots on the Nordschleife.


----------



## Elliott19864

Love the RedBull hangar


----------



## Rew




----------



## Guest

after seeing this thread last night I had to go out and buy a ps3 just for this game.

I love it...............


----------



## Ross

It has a few faults but I think its one superb game:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Brilliant game,you realy need to play it for a good few weeks before it starts getting better imo


----------



## Predator_VTR

ill get some up soon, the bugatti veyron is actually crap i think but i think i might have to whack some racing soft tyres on


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's a really good game, although it can be bloody frustrating at times when you're about 2 1000000000's of a second off the gold time in some of the specials! :wall::lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections

The veyron is pretty crap,amazing on the straights but rubbish in the bends,ive won a toyota race car with nearly 1000bhp and weighs about 850kg iirc,just as fast as the veyron but its corners like nothing else
Im going to get some more pictures of my new fleet soon


----------



## Modmedia

My Veyron is fine in the corners to be honest?

I take it you lot have Soft Racing Tyres on?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Its fine if you slow down to a normal cars pace,it just does not turn in and grip like some of the other cars,ive got racesoft tyres on it aswell


----------



## Rowan83

I would buy a PS3 just for this game, it looks bloody awesome.

I used to spend days and days playing the old ones.


----------



## dr-x

My Veyron's ruined had the racing soft's on done a race in begginer class & now, I can't get the Hard sports tyres off, gunna have to spend another 30 grand to buy another set of softs


----------



## Rew

dr-x said:


> My Veyron's ruined had the racing soft's on done a race in begginer class & now, I can't get the Hard sports tyres off, gunna have to spend another 30 grand to buy another set of softs


Don't understand, you just want to change your tyres between the ones you already have?

If so, its in the options before you start a race. Not the one with all he parts but the the setting for traction control, abs, etc, etc. Should be at the top.


----------



## vickky453




----------



## who45




----------



## absolute

some of these pics are awesome, who's doing the facebook competition?


----------



## Lloyd71

Just a few of my photos for you all:



 

 

 






​


----------



## pooma

Nice work Lloyd, cracking pics.


----------



## Elliott19864

Getting a bit airborne in the veyron!










Couldn't be bothered to upload that properly, just thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## IanG

MatrixGuy said:


> I would buy a PS3 just for this game, it looks bloody awesome.
> 
> I used to spend days and days playing the old ones.


I did buy a PS3 just for this game and it is awesome


----------



## Mixman




----------



## MK1Campaign

PH1984 said:


> after seeing this thread last night I had to go out and buy a ps3 just for this game.
> 
> I love it...............


I bought a PS just for this game :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign

Defined Reflections said:


> Brilliant game,you realy need to play it for a good few weeks before it starts getting better imo


Very true. I didnt really like it to start with after playing Forza forever.


----------



## LiveWire88

Just one of my favorite cars


----------



## Lloyd71

​


----------



## Brazo




----------



## who45




----------



## ant_s

How are people getting pics of the cars moving?


----------



## Mixman

In the replays there is the option to switch to camera mode. Save them and then transfer them to a memory stick or similar


----------



## mk2glenn

Brilliant pics in here. Do ye edit them afterwards? Seems like a lot of them are?


----------



## Mixman

There are different features available all in the app in the game.


----------



## Brazo

ant_s said:


> How are people getting pics of the cars moving?


Panning mode 3 and 1/60 - 1/125 sec shuter speed


----------



## Brazo

mk2glenn said:


> Brilliant pics in here. Do ye edit them afterwards? Seems like a lot of them are?


I can only speak for myself, no!

There are however a lot of 'filters' and specialist camera tecniques available in the game so its quite possible no pictures are edited.


----------



## who45

about half a dozen or so filter options, minature, sepia,cool, warm, monochrome etc etc, then you can adjust the camera - film speed etc.

can be done on a background as a still or from the replays by hitting the photo mode button in the bottom right when you watch a reply:

some level 21 stuff i did.

bmw m5 i have nicknamed "the devil" 666bhp









and the minolta race car i won on level 22 in which you can see 3 different filter options out of the selection available


----------



## Brazo

Sepia, cool and minature if i'm not mistaken!

Am still yet to win that bad boy! Great shots and can you see the cheeky tobacco advertising on the Minolta race car?


----------



## LiveWire88

Got given this beuty this morning :doublesho

TBH I dont like it, way to twitchy and just way to fast. Pointless to use in races as it takes away the challenge, but it will come in usefull for earning quick cash.




























And a nice Zonda R, which is much more fun than the X2010.




























ps: does any one else agree it is a real pain geting the pictures from the game on to here!! 
First you have to take the photo, then Copy from game to PS3, Copy from PS3 to USB, Copy from USB to laptop, Copy from laptop to photbucket, Copy from photobucket to this thread!! talk about a pain or is their a quicker way??


----------



## Brazo

Lambo in Chrome



















Mazda 878B race Car




























Luticena Clio race car, actually a surprisingly good drive, sunrise at the ring.



















Ruf Yellow Bird










Not yet mine but heres a few from Sebs challenge




























And the rest


----------



## Lloyd71

Click on them to see the full size!





and something a bit mental:


​


----------



## Brazo

Veyron shot is cracking lloyd


----------



## Lloyd71

Brazo said:


> Veyron shot is cracking lloyd


Cheers! I was pleasantly surprised to see a standard model car looking so good!

Here's a quick one from tonight:

Click to enlarge​


----------



## obc1

*great game*

I got the GT5 signiture edition for christmas from my bf itis an amazing game, great graphics and the menu set up and ideas are great, my only negative point is the amount of cars on offer from the last 3 years and the amount of premium ones, compared to the amount on Forza 3.
Ill try and upload sum screenshots soon


----------



## LiveWire88

Some more,


----------



## Brazo

F1 2010 Study!


----------



## Brazo

Racing RX7


----------



## mk2glenn

Some of my pics, not that great, don't spend that much time on them


----------



## Brazo




----------



## Lloyd71

Oh, and all of my Fiat 500s 



Click any of them to enlarge them!
​


----------



## Brazo

Lloyd could you send me a large version (or as large as they get!) of the last fiat pic? A mate of mine loves your fiat pics and he could have it as his screen saver!



TIA


----------



## Brazo

Photo by CK888










And mine


----------



## Rew

Just couple from tonight. Not done photos since my last post.









Photoshopy new 500


----------



## Aero

A selection of my premium cars, in the group photos the car nearest the camera is mine. Hope you like


----------



## Lloyd71

Brazo said:


> Lloyd could you send me a large version (or as large as they get!) of the last fiat pic? A mate of mine loves your fiat pics and he could have it as his screen saver!
> 
> TIA


Unfortunately that's the largest I have it in 

I've got some more photos though:

Click to enlarge


Click to enlarge


Click to enlarge
*Also available as a wallpaper here!*​


----------



## Aero




----------



## Storry

How are some peoples photos did large and have no loss in colour/detail?

When I transfer my photos across to the PS3 XMB they lose quality when put onto pc


----------



## Rew

Lloyd71 said:


> Unfortunately that's the largest I have it in
> 
> I've got some more photos though:
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> Click to enlarge
> *Also available as a wallpaper here!*​


These are fantastic shots. Loving the GTR pics!!!:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Storry said:


> How are some peoples photos did large and have no loss in colour/detail?
> 
> When I transfer my photos across to the PS3 XMB they lose quality when put onto pc


They shouldn't lose any detail! Some of mine are huge, one is 3000 pixels wide and the quality is still great. There is an option in Photo Travel to render images in twice the size if you fancy it. It's under 'Magnification x2' :thumb:



Rew said:


> These are fantastic shots. Loving the GTR pics!!!:thumb:


Thanks Rew! Here's some more:





Click to enlarge

Wallpaper of the above (2mb file, 3000 x 1688)



Click to enlarge


Click to enlarge


Click to enlarge, it's worth it with this one!


Click to enlarge​


----------



## RandomlySet

this thread is really tempting me to buy a PS3 for it! TBH, I've not liked GT since they launched the second one. And after a mate introduced me to Forza, I ditched the PS2 for a xBox and since have replaced with a 360.... Tempted to get a PS3 now though


----------



## Pandy

-Mat- said:


> this thread is really tempting me to buy a PS3 for it! TBH, I've not liked GT since they launched the second one. And after a mate introduced me to Forza, I ditched the PS2 for a xBox and since have replaced with a 360.... Tempted to get a PS3 now though


Hold tight dear boy, Forza4 is out this year 

Lloyd, yet again stunning pictures! Cant believe how good that Lancer looks :argie:


----------



## Lloyd71

Pandy said:


> Hold tight dear boy, Forza4 is out this year
> 
> Lloyd, yet again stunning pictures! Cant believe how good that Lancer looks :argie:


Thanks! Here's something else I knocked up this evening for a bit of fun:


----------



## Lloyd71

Some more fun!


Click to enlarge


Click to enlarge

And then there's this :lol:

Click to enlarge​


----------



## S-X-I

Awesome pictures again Lloyd!

How much post production goes into them?


----------



## Lloyd71

S-X-I said:


> Awesome pictures again Lloyd!
> 
> How much post production goes into them?


Thanks! Any that you see without a border have no post production at all, they are entered into a contest for un-edited photos. You will also notice the GT5 watermark is still there in the top right corner.

The rest have varying amounts of work carried out. Some just have the colours tweaked, the watermark removed and the border added, others (like the 'Cars' rally and the Samba Bus above) have had several hours worth of editing carried out on them.

Some of them are also HDR shots composed of 3-4 different exposures blended with FDRTools, then taken into Photoshop. :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

I've been busy!





 











​


----------



## nick.s

Time for a little thread resurrection  I've not done many photos from GT5, but here are a couple of my favourite cars:

Civic:









Ferrari 599:


----------

